# Wann darf man eigenständig Installationsprüfungen durchführen?



## Toddy80 (9 April 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, was man für eine Qualifikation benötigt um eigenständig die Abnahmeprüfung an einer Erstinstallation durchzuführen. Meiner Meinung nach darf das ja ein "normaler" Elektromeister machen. Ich bin Dipl.-Ing. (FH) - darf ich auch prüfen?

Schönen Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## HerrKaleu (9 April 2008)

*Antwort*

Hallo,

<quote>
Die Prüfungen müssen durch Elektrofachkräfte durchgeführt werden, 
die über Erfahrungen beimPrüfen elektrischer Anlagen verfügen.
<quote/>


Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Toddy80 (10 April 2008)

Hallo,

das ist ja auch wieder eine schwammige Aussage. Das Messgerät habe ich und hätte auch Gelegenheit, mir das von einem Elektromeister zeigenzulassen. Muss man da nicht eine Schulung oder so nachweisen?


----------



## jabba (10 April 2008)

Was für eine Installation, eine Maschine eine normale Elektroinstallation ?

Bei Elektroanlagen:
Prüfen darf die theoretisch jeder, aber einer muss unterschreiben.

Für die Arbeiten am Niederspannungsnetz , wozu auch die Prüfungen gehören muss ein Eintrag im Installateurverzeichnis vorliegen. 

Der ist aufwändig, da man die Geräte und Werkzeug nachweisen muss.

Ansonsten muss man die Sachkunde nachweisen können, entweder Meister oder Geselle mit Berufserfahrung. 
Nix für ungut, aber ein Titel als Ing kann muss aber nicht die Sachkunde nachweisen. 

Gib mal an für wen Du diese Abnahmen denn machen willst ?
Und was sollen die wem nachweisen, ich weiss das die Vorschrift sind,
aber der Ausführende muss seine Arbeiten durch die Messungen nachweisen. Dies kann er an einen dritten übertragen. Dann müßen aber beide im Elektroinstalleurverzeichnis eingetragen sein.

Ein paar meinungen dazu.

Sollte es um Maschinen gehen, fehlen noch Infos.


----------



## RH1973 (10 April 2008)

Das ist anscheinend auch wieder eine Regelung die in den Bundesländer verschieden ist. Abnehmen an Niederspannungsanlagen kann jede ausgebildete Elektrofachkraft, nur einen Anschluß einer Neuanlage an das öffentliche Netz darf nur ein bei dem jeweiligen EVU eingetragenen Elektromeister vornehmen, soll bedeuten bis zum Zähler kann der Elektriker machen, davor dann der Meistär


----------



## jabba (10 April 2008)

Das Energiewirtschaftsgesetz gilt in ganz Deutschland.

Der Monteur darf natürlich die Sachen abnehmen, aber nur als Beschäftigter in einem eingetragenem Betrieb.

Bei einem Neuanschluss muss der Meister die Arbeiten nicht selber machen, auch nicht vor dem Zähler, aber in diesem Falle muss er einen Antrag an das EVU mit seine Unterschrift schicken.


----------



## Ludewig (10 April 2008)

Man muss unterscheiden zwischen Anlagen, die direkt am öffentlichen Netz  hängen und Anlagen, die niederspannungsseitig privat sind.

Für Anlagen am öffentlichen Netz muss ein eingetragener Installateurbetrieb *haftbar* sein, mehr nicht, außer dass ich deswegen eine entsprechende Haftpflichtversicherung nachweisen muss (und zwar gegenüber dem VNB, der mich einträgt). Es wird nur im Schadensfall geprüft, ob auch der Durchführende einer Prüfung  die nötigen Fachkenntnisse hatte.

Für Anlagen, die nicht am öffentlichen Netz hängen, liegt die Verantwortung beim Betreiber der Anlage. Auch hier gilt, dass es keine klare Vorschrift/ Prüfung gibt, die unabdingbar ist. Es heißt immer nur "Elektrofachkraft mit ausreichender Erfahrung". Und nur im Fehler-/Schadensfall wird jemand im Nachhinein prüfen , ob meine Erfahrung für das Projekt ausreichte.

Ein Ingenieur darf also Prüfungen vornehmen, wenn ihn der Betreiber einer Anlage für erfahren genug hält, diese durchzuführen.

Im öffentlichen Netz darf er dies, wenn der haftbare Elektromeister ihn für erfahren genug hält.


----------



## HerrKaleu (10 April 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ja auch wieder eine schwammige Aussage........


 
*Nein.*

In der DIN VDE 0100 Teil 610 Abschnitt 61.1.5 steht 
beschrieben welche Qaulifikation benötigt wird. Dies habe ich bereits zitiert.


			
				HerrKaleu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Prüfungen müssen durch Elektrofachkräfte durchgeführt werden,
> die über Erfahrungen beimPrüfen elektrischer Anlagen verfügen.


 
und damit folgende Frage:



			
				Toddy80 schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde mal interessieren, was man für eine Qualifikation benötigt um eigenständig die Abnahmeprüfung an einer Erstinstallation durchzuführen.


 
beantwortet.

Nämlich welche Qualifikation zur Prüfung von Elektrischen Anlagen gefordert wird.

Zusammenfassung:

Qualifikation zum Prüfen von Elektroanlagen:

1. Elektrofachkraft
2. Erfahrung beim Prüfen elektr. Anlagen


Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## nade (10 April 2008)

Meister reicht allein nicht, es muß auch noch nacgewiesen werden, das über die Messungen mindestens ein Lehrgang erfolgt ist. Dann ist nach bisherigem Kenntnissstand Ein Gewerbe, eine Eintragung in der Handwerksrolle/Meisterrolle nebst Bantragung einer Unterschriftsberechtigung bei jeweiligem EVU. Es gibt mehrere EVU Gebiete, also z.B. Saarland Hausanschluss 5 Leiter ab HAK, Rheinland Pfalz 4 Leiter.
Unterschrift für Zählerantrag darf soweit ich weis nur ein Meiste oder Techniker mit entsprechendem Nachweis. Dipl Ing kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, dürfte aber wohl auch mit dem "Sicherheitsschein" und Messgerät dies machen dürfen, insoweit eingetragen.
Ansonst könnt ja jeder grad mal "Nachbarschaftshilfe" leisten, dem eine neue Zähleranlage "abnehmen", nur weil Meister, Techniker oder Ingenjeur....
Könnte von der Ausbildung her als Meister im Handwerk mit "Sicherheitsschein" auch Zähleranlagen abnehemen und für unterschreiben, aber ohne Eintragungen läuft da reinweg garnichts.
Die Messungen kann jeder, der dazu befähigt ist, Unterschreiben allerdings nur der, der die ganzen Eintragungen hat.


----------



## Tobi P. (12 April 2008)

So, dann will ich mich doch mal zu Wort melden. Erst mal etwas zu meinem beruflichen Hintergrund: Ich bin gelernter Elektroinstallateur und arbeite für einen Handwerksbetrieb der relativ häufig elektrische Prüfungen nach VDE0100-610 und VDE0701/0702 durchführt. Und wie sollte es auch anders sein - ich bin einer der beiden Mitarbeiter, die auf genau diese Prüfungen spezialisiert sind.
Einen Lehrgang dafür habe ich nicht besucht - die Ausführung dieser Prüfungen sowie der Umgang mit Schutzmassnahmenprüfgeräten und Gerätetestern sollte nämlich eigentlich während der Ausbildung erlernt werden. Ich habe bis jetzt einige tausend Einzelprüfungen durchgeführt und das einzige was ich dazu sagen kann ist - zum Prüfen gehört Erfahrung, Erfahrung und noch mal Erfahrung. Jemand der zum ersten Mal ein Schutzmassnahmenprüfgerät oder einen Gerätetester in der Hand hat wird niemals so viele Fehler in der Anlage finden wie jemand, der dies schon längere Zeit macht. Sehe ich jedesmal wenn ich mit Anfängern unterwegs bin. Mit der Zeit lernt man worauf man achten muss und welche Anlagenteile anfällig für welche Fehler sind aber dafür muss man es oft genug machen und jemanden dabei haben der einem zeigt wie es geht. Es ist auch nicht jeder Elektriker als Prüfer geeignet - wer nur halb bei der Sache ist oder schon mit Nullbock-Stimmung in die Prüfung einsteigt sollte es direkt bleiben lassen!

Ihr müsst euch auch immer bewusst sein dass ihr für Unfälle, die aufgrund von euch übersehener Mängel entstanden, voll haftbar seid! 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Martin007 (13 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Da gibt es auch noch die Technische Regeln für Betriebssicherheit (TRBS)

In der TRBS 1203 wird die Befähigte Person erläutert.

Siehe auch Wikipedia Befähigte Personen 

Oder

         Befähigte Personen - Allgemeine Anforderungen (TRBS 1203)

         Befähigte Personen - Besondere Anforderungen - Elektrische Gefährdungen (TRBS 1203 Teil 3)


----------



## maxi (15 April 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Meister reicht allein nicht, es muß auch noch nacgewiesen werden, das über die Messungen mindestens ein Lehrgang erfolgt ist. Dann ist nach bisherigem Kenntnissstand Ein Gewerbe, eine Eintragung in der Handwerksrolle/Meisterrolle nebst Bantragung einer Unterschriftsberechtigung bei jeweiligem EVU. Es gibt mehrere EVU Gebiete, also z.B. Saarland Hausanschluss 5 Leiter ab HAK, Rheinland Pfalz 4 Leiter.
> Unterschrift für Zählerantrag darf soweit ich weis nur ein Meiste oder Techniker mit entsprechendem Nachweis. Dipl Ing kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, dürfte aber wohl auch mit dem "Sicherheitsschein" und Messgerät dies machen dürfen, insoweit eingetragen.
> Ansonst könnt ja jeder grad mal "Nachbarschaftshilfe" leisten, dem eine neue Zähleranlage "abnehmen", nur weil Meister, Techniker oder Ingenjeur....
> Könnte von der Ausbildung her als Meister im Handwerk mit "Sicherheitsschein" auch Zähleranlagen abnehemen und für unterschreiben, aber ohne Eintragungen läuft da reinweg garnichts.
> Die Messungen kann jeder, der dazu befähigt ist, Unterschreiben allerdings nur der, der die ganzen Eintragungen hat.


 
Nein,

Ein Meister oder ein Ingenier(Mit Zulassung der HWK) die eingetragen in der Handwerksrolle sind dürfen das Protokoll abnehmen.
Die Anlage abnehmen udn das Protokoll erstellen darf eine dafür ausgewiesene udn geschulte Fachkraft die fest angestellt im Betrieb des eben besagten Meisters oder Ingeneurs ist und dessen Vertrauen hierfür geniesst. Verantwortlich (Kopf) ist aber der Meister bzw. Ingeneuer. 
Die Elektrofachkraft kann wenn sie nicht vorsätzlich oder gegen Wissen und Können gehandelt hat nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden.
Das Tehma war eine Prüfungsaufgabe in meiner Meisterprüfung.

*So nun kommt es aber:*

*DIES SCHRIEBT DIE VDE VOR!*
*jedoch ist diese nicht rechtsbindend.*
*Jemand anderes mit Fachlicher Kompetenz und Befugniss kann es auch machen.*

*Beispiel: Der technische Leiter eines riesen Bäckereibetriebes, gelernter Bäckermeister, hat einen Elektriker im Betrieb der von tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat.*
*Der technische Leiter beauftagt diesen aber zur Erstinbetriebnahme einer Anlage nach VDE 700/1/2 0113 usw.*
*Die Fachkraft muss das an sich nach ihren Ausbildungsplan her können (Im 2. und 3. Lehrjahr sind da 3 Wochen drauf und es komtm auch in der Prüfung dran)*
*Nun wurde die erforderliche Inbetriebnahme nach der BGV 3/4 gemacht.*
*Sollte nun aber etwwas passieren ist der Kopf des technischen Leiters dran.*
*Anders wenn er diese Aufgabe einen Meister oder Ingeneuer überlässt.*
*Ein Meister oder Ingeneuer MUSS die Anlagen Prüfen können wenn er in diesen Bereich tätig ist!*

*So habe ich das gelernt, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe suche ich die Vroschriften bzw. Gesetze dazu raus.*


----------

